# "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








*"Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser​*
Was hier die Neue Presse Coburg meldet, liest sich mehr als kurios:
http://www.np-coburg.de/region/coburg/Angler-auf-Abwegen;art83420,5533887

Polizisten entdeckten 2 festgebundene, beköderte, im Wasser befindliche Angeln ohne Angler ...

Da die Papiere am Ort lagen, konnte die Handynummer ermittelt und der Angler kontaktiert werden.

Er wäre auf der Suche nach einer Apotheke gewesen.......

Dann wurde noch ein Alkoholgehalt von 0,64 Promille festgestellt (vielleicht wollte der Aspirin holen vor dem weitertrinken?), worauf der PKW- Schlüssel gleich einbehalten wurde.

Ebenso wie Führerschein einbehalten wurde auch gleich der Erlaubnisschein einbehalten...

-------------------------------------------​
Bei manchen "Ausreden" für manches Tun seitens mancher "Angler" braucht man sich dann auch nicht mehr zu wundern, wenn manche Bewirtschafter und Vereine als "kurios" anmutende Regeln und Bedingungen schaffen - obs was nützt, sei dahin gestellt, der Mensch ist halt wie er ist und schert sich nicht immer um Regeln - ob kurios oder nicht...

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xAlh9BV1k

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Da hat das Destillat wohl nicht für nachher aufbewahrt werden können!


----------



## Purist (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Wo ist die Pressemeldung der Polizei zu dem Fall, ich finde sie irgendwie nicht..?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Und???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Betrunken mit 0,64??|bigeyes

Wenn der mit 6,4 auf'm Turm mal fix losgefahren wäre, um paar Pillen zu ordern, hätte ich das ja verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Zudem in Bayern, hast recht. Da ist das wohl kaum ein Frühschoppen, deswegen auch die Anführungszeichen..


----------



## Purist (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und???



Nichts und-
Ich lese in der Pressemeldung (nicht in deiner) nur leider nichts Kurioses. 2 Angeln im Wasser, Angler weg, Fisch an der Angel, Schnur musste gekappt werden, weil der Fisch inzwischen im Geäst hing (wird lt. Pressemeldung wahrscheinlich verenden), Polizei macht Alkoholtest (bestimmt nicht weil wegen dem Entfernen vom Angelplatz) und zieht daraufhin, völlig normal, den PKW Schlüssel erst einmal ein. 
Dass er eine Apotheke gesucht hat- nun ja, sein Bier.

Der Erlaubnisschein wäre überall sonst auch kassiert worden, außer der Aufseher drückt drei Augen zu. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Siehste, da haben wir eben unterschiedliche Sichtweisen.

ICH finde es  zum erbrechen, und das hat in meinen Augen auch nix mit Angeln, sondern eher mit Langleinenfischen zu tun, wenn Angelruten beködert im Wasser bleiben UND angebunden werden (wohl eher damit sie nicht von Fischen ins Wasser gezogen werden, als dass es der WaPo Schwierigkeiten machen soll):

Übelste, bewusste Fleischmacherei für mich und kein Angeln, wer so handelt. 

Die Angel wäre so schnell rausgenommen (oder noch schneller) als angebunden, so dass das für mich klar ist, dass das bewusst gemacht wurde aus reiner Fleischmacherei..

Das ist aber das Schöne hier:
Du musst das ja nicht so sehen......


----------



## Jens76 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

Moin



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Betrunken mit 0,64??|bigeyes



Alles eine Frage der Perspektive! :q

Mit 5 Bier im Schacht biste in der Stadt Alkoholiker,
bei uns auf'm Hunsrück biste der Fahrer!


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*



Jens76 schrieb:


> ...bei uns auf'm Hunsrück biste der Fahrer!



:q:q:q:q


----------



## Michael.S (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

0,64 das ist ja nix , das schreit höchstens nach mehr , 0,64 habe ich ja schon 5 Minuten nach dem Aufstehen


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*



Michael.S schrieb:


> 0,64 das ist ja nix , das schreit höchstens nach mehr , 0,64 habe ich ja schon 5 Minuten nach dem Aufstehen




Hallo,

na ja, immerhin sind bei 0,64 Promille 500 Euro Bußgeld fällig und der Führerschein ist für einen Monat weg, wenn sonst nichts war.
Kommt auch noch Strassenverkehrsgefährdung hinzu kann man sich darauf einstellen, dass es deutlich teuerer wird und man längere Zeit zu Fuß geht.
Autofahren und Alkohol gehören nunmal nicht zusammen.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

0,64 ist ja nix! Er hätte die angeln einfach einpacken sollen bevor er zur Apotheke gefahren ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

wenn das nicht nur Ausrede war...


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Betrunkener" Angler sucht Apotheke - Angeln blieben angebunden im Wasser*

ich hätte Angst mein schönes tackle geklaut zu bekommen


----------

